# [SOLVED] s2disk, resume and genkernel

## mwojc

Hi! 

I'm trying to configure s2disk. Hibernating works fine but i simply cannot resume. My system does not even try to resume, just makes fresh boot. 

I followed exactly instrunctions on setting up genkernel's initramfs on:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Userspace_software_suspend#Integration_with_initramfs

My /etc/suspend.conf looks like:

```
snapshot device = /dev/snapshot

resume device = /dev/sda6

resume offset = 15316992

compute checksum = y

compress = y

```

My grub entry is like:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo vga=794 splash=verbose,theme:gentoo console=tty1 quiet real_root=/dev/sda5

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo 
```

Adding kernel parameters: resume=/dev/sda6 resume_offset=15316992 does not help.

Any ideas?

----------

## mwojc

OK.

Adding kernel parameters: "resume=/dev/sda6 resume_offset=15316992" DOES help.

Problem solved.

----------

## Veldrin

you are using an initrd built by genkernel, therefore you need to prefix with real_, like you did with root.

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo vga=794 splash=verbose,theme:gentoo console=tty1 quiet real_root=/dev/sda5 real_resume=/dev/sda6

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo
```

V.

----------

